# Cincinnati area fishing buddy



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

i live on the west side of town and don't have anyone too fish with too often. its not as much fun fishing by yourself. i have a kayak, and a full size van for hualing it around. 

i also like to bank fish aswell, pretty much anything to do with fishing is my kind of day. i work full time, but i'm home by 5 or 6pm daily and off on the weekends.

so if anyone would like to meet up and plan a fishing trip that would be great. post here or pm me we can get on the water.


----------



## J-Duke (May 3, 2009)

I would be happy to fish with you man just PM me and we can exchange info and interest.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

J-Duke said:


> I would be happy to fish with you man just PM me and we can exchange info and interest.


pm'd you a mssg
oops, not a high enough post count to pm you.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

arggh, i dont have enough posts to send a pm. lol

i'm looking for some people who know some decent westside fishing holes. all the good spots i know, are just too far to drive to after work.

heck maybe we can work out some trades. i know a few great spots on the east side, and a few private spots in indiana.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

welcome to the site, i just moved to cinci (mt healthy ) not sure if its west or east (havent checked) but ide show u some spots if i knew any, ive fished winton woods and thats about it beside all my spots back home in dayton, let me know if ur down to wet a line sometime.i just havent done too much exploring yet


----------



## P.A.D (Sep 22, 2008)

you are in the west i live real close to you drop me a line P.A.D i have a smal boat do alot of fishing at acton east fork a few places


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am from the Western Hills/ Price Hill area and I'd love to do some fishing around some local spots. I know spots on the East and West side of Cincinnati. Even a little bit of stuff up North up around Kings Island.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

bassnick513 said:


> I am from the Western Hills/ Price Hill area and I'd love to do some fishing around some local spots. I know spots on the East and West side of Cincinnati. Even a little bit of stuff up North up around Kings Island.


sounds good, i'm just off montana. so i'm real near you.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey in a couple weeks I'll be looking for a fishing partner for CC if you make the trip up we can fish CC I'm in Xenia and have a hard time finding someone with weekends open. Let me know.


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, west sider here too, delhi born and raised, on the playground is where spent most of my days...lol. Anyway,enuff of the fresh prince theme song. I would love to join anyone for some bank fishingor creekwading in the area! Feel free to PM me. Myschedule is kinda goofy but whenever i get time i love to getout and wet a line.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I live in Hamilton and fish every weekend and 1-3 days during the week at night. I have a 14' Canoe a 12' Jon Boat and a truck to move em. Drop me a line


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thats when i catch my biggest fish is when there is no one aronnd.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

West side of Hamilton here. Always looking for a fishing buddy or two. If anyone wants to go just shoot me a PM. I've got a 10' coleman crawdad with a couple different power sources. Always willing to take somebody and fish for anything. Looking to go after some cats here in the next week or two.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking to find some smallmouth this weekend near Hamilton. Anybody interested PM me.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Planning on going after some smallies Thurs/Friday. Hopefully they will be on.


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

every once in a while i go up to ceasers during the week and could always use some company


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

i have to work thursday, but i am off on friday. if anyone wants to get together and do some fishing that would be great.

i have my own kayak, if your into that sort of fishing. just pm me we can set something up.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 14' canoe and a 12' jon boat....I think I'll be wading this weekend. All at 4 mile and possibly twin creeks. They're both within 30 mins of Hamilton. Interested??? PM me.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well heck I too am looking for someone to fish with eves and weekendsYou all see where I live also know some decent spots On the LMR and later this summer will be up for some catting on the BIG O  If u r somewhat close give me a shout.Oh btw I am mainly a carp guy this time of yr.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 27, 2009)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I have 14' canoe and a 12' jon boat....I think I'll be wading this weekend. All at 4 mile and possibly twin creeks. They're both within 30 mins of Hamilton. Interested??? PM me.


pm'd and replied to your pm


----------

